# Blizzards Beta-Keys-Auswahltaktik



## Milicent (10. August 2010)

Inwiefern spielt die Systemkonfiguration, die man in seinen battle.net Beta-Profileinstellungen hochläd, eine Rolle bei der Vergabe der Beta-Keys?

Erhöht eine "exotische" Systemkonfiguration die Wahrscheinlichkeit einen Beta-Key zu erhalten?
Ist es schädlich, gar keine Systemkonfiguration hochzuladen?

Ich spiele auf einem Mac und damit gehöre ich wahrscheinlich zu einer kleinen Minderheit. Und gerade jetzt, wo der neue Launcher/Streaming-Client im Beta-Test ist und Blizzard den natürlich auf allen Plattformen getestet haben möchte, habe ich einen Beta-Key bekommen.


Und: Zieht Blizzard vielleicht auch Spielerstatistiken zur Auswahl heran? Also z.B.: Wenn sie  Raid-Content in der Beta freischalten, vergeben sie noch schnell eine Ladung Beta-Keys an Spieler, die im aktuellen WoW schwerpunktmäßig raiden?

Was meint ihr dazu?


----------

